#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-15
<RawChid> trijntje, ik heb deze pagina een update gegeven http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Startersgids-Upstream?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5
<trijntje> RawChid: ziet er goed uit, maar moet je niet ook de bestanden reserveren voordat je ze download?
<RawChid> Ohja, dat is een goeie
<RawChid> Eerst stond er dat je een mailtje naar de lijst moest sturen, en de PO weer terug naar de lijst
<RawChid> Ik ben deze ook aan het bijwerken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Startersgids-PO
<RawChid> trijntje: als je dit nou zou willen nakijken zou fijn zijn: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Startersgids-PO
<RawChid> Heb wat meer uitleg toegevoegd
<trijntje> RawChid: ff lezen
<OerHeks> helder :-)
<RawChid> OerHeks, is het begrijpbaar?
<RawChid> Ben benieuwd wat een niet vertaler hiervan vindt. Want het is vooral bedoeld voor mensen die het nog niet snappen
<OerHeks> ja, alleen ik zat zelf even, met je onderste opmerking. kan je die niet in een kader zetten? vrij belangrijk, lijkt me.
<RawChid> Ja, dat kan heel goed!
<OerHeks> je kan wel leuk alle .po gaan downloaden, maar als je niet voldoende rechten hebt, ben je voor de wind bezig.
<OerHeks> je valt dan terug op launchpad, begrijp ik.
<trijntje> RawChid: ik heb de link van gtranslator aangepast zodat je meteen naar softwarecentrum gaat, weet jij of dat in alle browsers werkt?
<RawChid> Ik zag het trijntje, ik weet daar niet zoveel van, maar weet dat het wel vaker op de wiki wordt gedaan. Ik denk dat het aan Ubuntu ligt, en niet aan je browser (maar weet ik neit zeker)
<RawChid> OerHeks, heb er een dikke waarschuwing van gemaakt :P
 * OerHeks slaat F5
<OerHeks> yes, nice !
<RawChid> Ik doe die andere ook even trijntje
<trijntje> RawChid: ik zal het ff op chromium ofzo testen
<RawChid> Kbabel doet het niet (de huidige URL)
<RawChid> Chromium werkt ook trijntje
<trijntje> ow ok, dan kunnen we het wel zo laten, ik denk dat de meeste mensen chromium of ff gebruiken
<RawChid> :0)
<trijntje> RawChid: wat is nu het plan voor de statuspagina? Hannie wil dat we gewoon vertalen en als het af is naar gnome sturen, en hopen dat we geen dubbel werk doen
<RawChid> Is je tweede zin een vraag?
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet echt
<RawChid> Voor zover ik kan zien wordt er bij Gnome nu niets gedaan (er is niets gereserveerd)
<trijntje> ja daarom hadden we ook maar een selectie gereserveerd, omdat we gnome niet in de weg willen zitten
<RawChid> Ik heb ook nog geen reactie gehad op mijn vragen op de ML
<RawChid> Alleen hannie
<trijntje> ja klopt
<trijntje> en ik heb die pakketten al gemerged voordat ik ze in lp uploadde, en ook de fuzzy's er uitgehaald
<trijntje> maar inderdaad geen geklaag van andere gnome vertalers dat ze niks over houden
<RawChid> Maar ik had ook vragen gesteld
<RawChid> 3.0 naar master mergen, als dat voor elk pakket handmatig moet gebeuren schrijf ik daar een scriptje voor
<trijntje> ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze daar zelf nog niet aan gedacht hebben
<RawChid> Zou wel raar zijn ja
<RawChid> Maar misschien zijn de Gnome-ers ook wel op vakantie..
<trijntje> das waar, maar allemaal?
<RawChid> Ben ik ongeduldig als ik na een week geen reactie heb op mail?
<trijntje> neuh, als je na een week niks hoort zou ik gewoon aannemen dat niemand er last van heeft
<RawChid> Oke,
<RawChid> Maar ik wil nog wel duidelijkheid over die verschillen tussen 3.0 en master
<RawChid> Volgens de mail van Hannie lijtkt het alsof alles handmatig moet, toch?
<trijntje> ja, en het is niet helemaal duidelijk welke versie ubuntu gebruikt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> IRL MEETING 2011: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/teammeeting2011
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wil je komen ^ , geef dan door wanneer je kan, dan houden we daar rekening mee.
<erkan^> CasW, ??
<CasW> Erkan?
<erkan^> ben je het eens met mijn collega dat hij zei: HTML is niet veilig voor website. Dus ik werk liever met PHP en MYSQL
<erkan^> ?
 * erkan^ is onervarend :S
<erkan^> -d
<RawChid> erkan^, dat is onzin
<CasW> Nee, zeker niet; HTML is een markup language, die bepaald hoe je website er uitziet, PHP is een manier om die "dynamisch" (met bijvoorbeeld gebruikerspecifieke data) te vullen
<RawChid> Als je alleen HTML gebruikt ben je per definitie veiliger dan PHP
<CasW> Als je alleen HTML gebruikt, kan je praktisch niets, dus daar heb je eigenlijk ook weinig aan
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> ik vroeg aan mijn collega: waarom... en hij beantwoordde mijn vraag: de hacker kan makkelijk inbrken met html heelmakkelijk. en ook kopieerbaar maken via bron. kan je vals site opbouwen. PHP kan je niet kopieren via bron... CasW en RawChid
<RawChid> Dat is waar. Maar leer eerst maar wat PHP en HTML precies is, het is een beetje appels met peren vergelijken
<CasW> En het makkelijk inbreken klopt overigens niet
<CasW> (Het kopieëren wel)
<erkan^> okee bedankt CasW en RawChid (-:
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-16
<erkan^> CasW? ken je die www.dummieshtml.com?
<erkan^> die boek (dutch) heb ik vandaag gekocht
<CasW> Mijn goedkeuring, èn die van mijn vader, heb je
<CasW> Ja, het is een bekende en wel aardig goede reeks
<erkan^> ik heb bijna hfd 1 in de trein gelezen, echt interesse
<CasW> Ja, je hebt er ook veel aan :)
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> ken je bluefish?
<CasW> Bluefish, nee?
<erkan^> is een html-editor
<CasW> Wacht even, hoor, ik schakel even over naar m'n andere pc
<erkan^> okay
<CasW1> Ben ik alweer
<erkan^> wb
<CasW> En ik ga even weg
<Ronnie> erkan^: ik heb wel eens van bluefish gehoord en kort even gebruikt
<erkan^> ik gebruik die meeste ivm html in de bericht van thunderbird invoegen
<CasW> Ben ik weer
<Ronnie> oh, ik stuur bijna nooit HTML emails
<Ronnie> ik schrijf de meeste webpagina's ook gewoon in een kale texteditor
<erkan^> ik gebruik alleen HTML voor de nieuwsbrief
<erkan^> ik ben zo terug, ik ga zippo aan het uitlaten...
<CasW> Ik ga, doei!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-17
<RawChid> trijntje: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/exiv2/+pots/exiv2/nl/4/+translate
<RawChid> Een lege string!
<RawChid> Misschien goed voorbeeld voor als je een bug wilt melden?
<RawChid> trijntje, ik heb een foutje gemaakt, ben je er nu?
<trijntje> RawChid: hey
<RawChid> Dag trijntje
<trijntje> RawChid: hey, ik was eten, sorry
<RawChid> Geen probleem trijntje
<trijntje> wat heb je stukgemaakt ;)
<RawChid> Had je je PM gezien?
<trijntje> RawChid: ow, ik zie het nu, moment
<trijntje> ik zit nu op oneiric, vensterbeheer is gecrasht ;)
<RawChid> moet ik het herhalen?
<trijntje> RawChid: nee, ik heb het nu gezien. Ik zal die suggesties wel goedkeuren
<trijntje> je kan trouwens bovenaan de pagina in launchpad instellen dat je tijdelijk alleen suggesties wilt doen
<trijntje> reviewer mode en translator mode
<RawChid> Ohja! handige tip! Want ik had het voor de helft vergeten
<trijntje> ja, ik gebruik die optie ook nooit
<trijntje> voorlopig hebben we daar niet genoeg vertalers voor
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-19
<hannie> RawChid, ping
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<hannie> RawChid, ik wil even weten of alles nu ok is bij Gnome wat jouwvragen betreft
<RawChid> Ja, mijn vragen zijn beantwoord
<RawChid> (zag me toch eens een hoop mailtjes vanmorgen)
<hannie> en nog even over het proeflezen, dat is een goede gewoonte bij Gnome
<RawChid> Eens
<hannie> RawChid, veel mailtjes,ja. Wouter en Reinout hebben hun best gedaan (en wij ook)
<hannie> Als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het hier wel, ok
<RawChid> Komt goed :-)
<RawChid> Hoe is het verder hannie?
<hannie> RawChid, ben nu druk met Evolution, een hele grote jongen
<hannie> PC'tje loopt weer gesmeerd
<hannie> Die schoonmaak/crash heeft hem goed gedaan
<RawChid> Nice
<hannie> O, nee, nu ben ik control-center aan het nakijken
<RawChid> Ja, ik zag dat over evolution voorbij komen in de mail. Geloof graag dat dat een flinke draak zal zijn
<RawChid> Oei, spannend :P
<hannie> RawChid, je weet dat ik jouw vertalingen goed vind. Maar wij allen, ook ok, maken weleens fouten
<hannie> Heb er nog niet echt een gevonden
<hannie> soms zou ik ook graag zien dat anderen mijn werk nakijken
<RawChid> Uiteraard, ik vind review altijd goed. Ik betrap mezelf nog steeds op (bijna altijd) domme foutjes
<hannie> *ik
<RawChid> hannie, laat maar weten als ik iets kan reviewen
<hannie> ik mezelf ook
<hannie> RawChid, je mag Evolution nakijken ;)
<RawChid> Maar dan bekijk ik alleen de dingen die jij hebt veranderd :P
<hannie> RawChid, nee, het hele document, want er zijn in het verleden veel fouten gemaakt
<RawChid> 4200 strings...
<hannie> Als ik klaar ben stuur ik het naar DL. Dan mag je ALLES doorlezen (grapje)
<hannie> Maar serieus, dat onderdeel Certificaten is heel slecht vertaald
<RawChid> Hehe, voorlopig kan ik niet veel tijd vrijmaken. Maar af en toe half uurtje tussendoor vertalen doet me wel goed
<hannie> Kijk maar eens bij jouw Evolution
<RawChid> dat gebruik ik nooit
<hannie> ok, ga lekker zo door. Je doet fantastisch werk.
<RawChid> Ik gebruik ook amper Nederlandstalige Ubuntu
<RawChid> Maar dingen die met security en certificaten te maken hebben vertaal ik graag
<hannie> Je hoeft Evolution niet te gebruiken om ernaar te kijken
<hannie> Wist jij dat ze Thunderbird standaard e-mailclient willen maken in 11.10
<RawChid> Dergelijke geruchten heb ik wel gehoord ja
<hannie> Ik gebruikt altijd Thunderbird, maar na de crash van mijn pc ben ik Evolution gaan gebruiken omdat ik de vertaling ook nakijk
<RawChid> Wist alleen niet precies in welke versie
<hannie> *gebruikte
<RawChid> Ik gebruik ook Thunderbird
<hannie> is eigenlijk veel prettiger, ja
<hannie> Goed, weer aan het werk :)
<RawChid> Okay, laterz
<hannie> raw, was dit een slippertje van jou: Lat op
<hannie> RawChid, was dit een slippertje van jou: Lat op
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Waarschijnlijk
<hannie> Ik bedoel in control-center
<hannie> Geen punt, is verbeterd
<hannie> RawChid, let jij ook goed op de underscores?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<hannie> Er stond:
<RawChid> Ik let er wel goed op ja...
<hannie> Schermen detecteren
<hannie> Engels:
<RawChid> (+ probeer)
<hannie> _Detect Displays
<RawChid> Oeps ;)
<hannie> Kan ook van iemand anders zijn, hoor
<hannie> RawChid, nog een vraagje:
<hannie> Als je laatste vertaler bent, loop je dan ook de vertaling nog helemaal na?
<RawChid> Dat heb ik niet altijd gedaan
<RawChid> Is dat wel de bedoeling?
<hannie> ok, maar het is wel raadzaam
<hannie> Behalve natuurlijk als er meer dan 4000 berichten zijn
<hannie> Het is misschien ook verstandig zoiets in de kop van het po-bestand te melden met #
<RawChid> Ik moet nu weg! Misschien tot straks
<hannie> zie je
<RawChid> Ik lees wel dingen die je hier neerzet
<hannie> oki
<hannie> Nog iets: Paneel;Projector;xrandr;Scherm;Resolutie;Monitor
<hannie> Engels: Panel;Projector;xrandr;Screen;Resolution;Refresh;
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-08-18
<timo^laptop> RawChid: wij doen de jam e.d. in het eerste weekend v. september, tegelijk met de global ;)
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Heb je launchpad timo^laptop?
<timo^laptop> jup
<timo^laptop> tiwiedie
<timo^> sorry, verbinding flikkerde er weer eens uit :/
<RawChid> Als je wil kun je ff een meeting aankome op de loco dir
<RawChid> Zoiets als: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-nl/1911/detail/
<RawChid> Ter promotie, dan ziet de buitenwereld beter dat wij als Nederland ook goed bezig zijn
<RawChid> trijntje, jij komt ook op de Jam he?
<timo^> RawChid: hoe voeg ik een event toe? :P
<OerHeks> Is er wel animo om dit op meer plaatsen te doen?
<timo^> ik heb al een paar aanmeldingen
<timo^> en degene waarmee ik het organiseer gaat lokaal nog wat regelen :)
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/canonical-faciliteert-het-installeren-van-niet-vrije-software-wat-te-doen/msg834935/#msg834935 <-- wat vinden we d'r van ;)
<OerHeks> ach, lekker laten gaan, commerciële software aanbieden maar niet ondersteunen.
<OerHeks> een nieuwe gebruiker die iets daarvan probeert, en daarmee vast loopt, zal eerder ubuntu verlaten, ben ik bang.
<timo^> sja
<OerHeks> Persoonlijk vind ik het er niet uitzien, je krijgt gelijk dollars voor je ogen.
<timo^> ik snap best dat ze betaalde spelletjes enzo er in zetten, maar maak een opt-out optie ofzo
<timo^> laat gebruikers de keus
<OerHeks> de bug die ik gemeld heb aan het pakker Xeoma, is nogsteeds niet beantwoord. wel een leuk pakket, voor een bedrijf trouwens.
<timo^> ik vind hem niet in de repo's
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/xeoma-968w2wC6.1345321560.png
<RawChid> timo^: links boven kun je inloggen
<RawChid> Daarna krijg je in het submenu: "add event" ofzo
<timo^> hebbes :
<timo^> D
<RawChid> Goed bezig. Hart voor de LoCo :P
<RawChid> Wat is er mis met die apps waarvoor e moet betalen dan?
<RawChid> Werken die slechter dan de gratis apps ?
<OerHeks> Nee, maar de support is ***
<timo^> en als je als gebruiker meteen betaalde apps voorgeschoteld krijgt...
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat er geen vrijwilliger is, die dit leuk vind om op te lossen.
<timo^> ze moeten een opt-out functie maken
<OerHeks> ik niet, iig.
<timo^> dan vind ik het ok
<timo^> e
<RawChid> Ik zie ook gelijk iets fouts volgens mij
<RawChid> In de header staat "InteliJ, free and open source IDE for Java, ..."
<RawChid> Maar dat is ong. de enige die ik ken waar je juist voor moet betalen
<timo^> maar...?
<timo^> :P
<RawChid> Of bedoelen ze hier niet free als in free beer
<OerHeks> tja .. ik zag veel meer onzin progjes, om je cookies te beheeren etc
<timo^> grinnik
<OerHeks> en niet eens vertaald.
<RawChid> Cookie Jar
<timo^> ik ga
<RawChid> Doei timo^
<OerHeks> zoek maar op cookie breaker, schande
<RawChid> Geen resultaten...
<RawChid> Ah, dat van InteliJ ging over de Cmmunity edition
<RawChid> Die is gratis idd
